# Dozens of new avatars!



## Joe Blow (26 August 2004)

There are now dozens of new avatars (the picture beneath your name) to choose from, so if you haven't already got one, now would be the time to do it.

You can modify it in your user control panel.

I like Avatars. I think they give the forums a bit of personality so please take a moment now to go and add one to your profile. It will only take a minute. I promise!

:drink: 

Cheers!


----------



## positivecashflow (26 August 2004)

Thanks Joe.. I will have a look see...

Cheers,

J.


----------



## tarnor (26 August 2004)

hehe think i'll use my own somewhat of a metaphor for my trading,


----------



## Joe Blow (26 August 2004)

tarnor said:
			
		

> hehe think i'll use my own somewhat of a metaphor for my trading,



Nice avatar, tarnor!


----------



## Joe Blow (31 August 2004)

Come on you guys!

Lots of you still haven't chosen an avatar!

It's easy... just got to your user control settings and click on edit avatar!

It's a great way to express your own personality... and I think it makes the forums look better! 

:hammer:


----------



## JetDollars (31 August 2004)

Still love my avatar.


----------



## Joe Blow (6 January 2005)

Thought I'd bump this old thread as avatars still seem to be the exception rather than the rule... and I still like them!  

If anyone would like me to resize a photo and turn it into an avatar, I can do that for you. I can also resize images if you have one you'd like to turn into an avatar.

Just send me a private message or an email and I'll have it sorted out for you in no time.


----------



## RichKid (6 January 2005)

Yeah, I agree, avatars are cool, even though I took a fair bit of time to finally decide on and edit my one!!! But it's worth it!! Glad you've got quite a few to choose from.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (7 January 2005)

I had a friend in a car club forum ask me how to download a picture of his car as the file (from digital poto) is too big..

Any ideas?


----------



## Joe Blow (28 January 2005)

I'm bumping this thread for those who haven't chosen an avatar yet!  

Select one here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/profile.php?do=editavatar


----------



## RichKid (28 January 2005)

The Barbarian Investor said:
			
		

> I had a friend in a car club forum ask me how to download a picture of his car as the file (from digital poto) is too big..
> 
> Any ideas?



Have you tried resizing it to make is smaller, I had similar trouble so used this thread to get help:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=653&highlight=avatar

Lots of free photo resizers on the web (do a google search) or in free discs that come with computer mags.

Good luck! Takes time but it's is worth it.


----------



## suzanne (28 January 2005)

Dear Joe,

I decided to try the avators. Just a trial to see if I did it right.

Cheers 
Suzanne


----------



## Joe Blow (29 January 2005)

suzanne said:
			
		

> Dear Joe,
> 
> I decided to try the avators. Just a trial to see if I did it right.
> 
> ...




Hi suzanne!

Looks like it didn't work!  

Go back to 'Edit Avatar' in your UserCP or simply click the link I provided above.

Make sure you select the avatar of your choice (scroll through the different pages to see them all) and then click 'save changes' at the bottom of the page.

Then your avatar should be visable!


----------



## Joe Blow (17 March 2005)

Added a bunch of new avatars today!

If you don't have an avatar already, take a moment to add one now!

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/profile.php?do=editavatar


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (18 March 2005)

There's some _freaky_ ones there Joe


----------



## Joe Blow (18 March 2005)

The Barbarian Investor said:
			
		

> There's some _freaky_ ones there Joe



Yeah, there are a few strange ones in there.

I like to think of it as having something for eveyone!


----------



## money tree (18 March 2005)

use a photo edit program such as MS Paint to reduce the pic size down to 80 x 80

ps, my avatar was real hard to find


----------



## canny (23 March 2005)

Testing new avatar.
Just to keep you happy Joe!!!


----------



## Jesse Livermore (23 March 2005)

Hi, I don't want to change my avatar because my current one suits me perfectley, but I thought I might give members some information on my the person who I got my user name from. A short biography and some powerful quotes are included. (If you want to be the best why not model the people who have already done it)

*Jesse Livermore*
(from http://turtletrader.com/livermore_quotes.html)

Jesse L. Livermore was born in South Acton, Massachusetts, in 1877. At the age of fifteen he went to Boston and began working in Paine Webber's Boston brokerage office. His job was to post the stock and commodities prices on the brokerage's price quotations chalk board. He studied the price movements and began to trade on their price fluctuations. When Jesse was in his twenties he moved to New York City to speculate in trading in the stock and commodities market. Over a time period of forty years of trading, he developed a knack for speculating on price movements in stock and commodity prices. He was said to have accumulated and lost millions of dollars several times over. He earned the nickname of Boy Wonder. Jesse Livermore created a set of trading rules, based upon the lessons of his personal trading experience. One of his foremost rules was: Never act on tips.
The unofficial biography of Jesse Livermore was Reminiscences of a Stock Operator published 1923. Below are selected quotes:


Another lesson I learned early is that there is nothing new in Wall Street. There can't be because speculation is as old as the hills. Whatever happens in the stock market today has happened before and will happen again. 

I told you I had ten thousand dollars when I was twenty, and my margin on that Sugar deal was over ten thousand. But I didn't always win. My plan of trading was sound enough and won oftener than it lost. If I had stuck to it I'd have been right perhaps as often as seven out of ten times. In fact, I have always made money when I was sure I was right before I began. What beat me was not having brains enough to stick to my own game- that is, to play the market only when I was satisfied that precedents favoured my play. There is a time for all things, but I didn't know it. And that is precisely what beats so many men in Wall Street who are very far from being in the main sucker class. There is the plain fool, who does the wrong thing at all times everywhere, but there is the Wall Street fool, who thinks he must trade all the time. No man can always have adequate reasons for buying or selling stocks daily- or sufficient knowledge to make his play an intelligent play. 

It takes a man a long time to learn all the lessons of his mistakes. They say there are two sides to everything. But there is only one side to the stock market; and it is not the bull side or the bear side, but the right side. 

There is nothing like losing all you have in the world for teaching you what not to do. And when you know what not to do in order not to lose money, you begin to learn what to do in order to win. Did you get that? You begin to learn! 

I think it was a long step forward in my trading education when I realized at last that when old Mr. Partridge kept on telling the other customers, Well, you know this is a bull market! he really meant to tell them that the big money was not in the individual fluctuations but in the main movements- that is, not in reading the tape but in sizing up the entire market and its trend. 

The reason is that a man may see straight and clearly and yet become impatient or doubtful when the market takes its time about doing as he figured it must do. That is why so many men in Wall Street, who are not at all in the sucker class, not even in the third grade, nevertheless lose money. The market does not beat them. They beat themselves, because though they have brains they cannot sit tight. Old Turkey was dead right in doing and saying what he did. He had not only the courage of his convictions but the intelligent patience to sit tight. 

…the average man doesn't wish to be told that it is a bull or bear market. What he desires is to be told specifically which particular stock to buy or sell. He wants to get something for nothing. He does not wish to work. He doesn't even wish to have to think. It is too much bother to have to count the money that he picks up from the ground. 

To tell you about the first of my million dollar mistakes I shall have to go back to this time when I first became a millionaire, right after the big break of October, 1907. As far as my trading went, having a million merely meant more reserves. Money does not give a trader more comfort, because, rich or poor, he can make mistakes and it is never comfortable to be wrong. And when a millionaire is right his money is merely one of his several servants. Losing money is the least of my troubles. A loss never bothers me after I take it. I forget it overnight. But being wrong- not taking the loss- that is what does damage to the pocketbook and to the soul. 

What I have told you gives you the essence of my trading system as based on studying the tape. I merely learn the way prices are most probably going to move. I check up my own trading by additional tests, to determine the psychological moment. I do that by watching the way the price acts after I begin. 

Of all speculative blunders there are few worse than trying to average a losing game. My cotton deal proved it to the hilt a little later. Always sell what shows you a loss and keep what shows you a profit. That was so obviously the wise thing to do and was so well known to me that even now I marvel at myself for doing the reverse. 

The loss of the money didn't bother me. Whenever I have lost money in the stock market I have always considered that I have learned something; that if I have lost money I have gained experience, so that the money really went for a tuition fee. A man has to have experience and he has to pay for it. 

In booms, which is when the public is in the market in the greatest numbers, there is never any need of subtlety, so there is no sense of wasting time discussing either manipulation or speculation during such times; it would be like trying to find the difference in raindrops that are falling synchronously on the same roof across the street. The sucker has always tried to get something for nothing, and the appeal in all booms is always frankly to the gambling instinct aroused by cupidity and spurred by a pervasive prosperity. People who look for easy money invariably pay for the privilege of proving conclusively that it cannot be found on this sordid earth. At first, when I listened to the accounts of old-time deals and devices I used to think that people were more gullible in the 1860's and 70's than in the 1900's. But I was sure to read in the newspapers that very day or the next something about the latest Ponzi or the bust-up of some bucketing broker and about the millions of sucker money gone to join the silent majority of vanished savings. 

There are men whose gait is far quicker than the mob's. They are bound to lead- no matter how much the mob changes.


----------



## Joe Blow (20 May 2005)

Smurf1976 - I added a few Smurf avatars just in case you wanted one.


----------



## bvbfan (21 May 2005)

I think the avatar from the list called gopher is actually Penfold from Dangermouse (or at least a very close relative)

crumbs....


----------



## Aden_1 (25 May 2005)

Yes! will choose 1 now.


----------



## Joe Blow (6 June 2005)

Just thought I'd also mention that if you can't find an avatar you like in the selection here, and you have something specific in mind, please let me know.

I'm sure I'll be able to track it down for you.


----------



## ghotib (7 June 2005)

Jesse Livermore said:
			
		

> Hi, I don't want to change my avatar because my current one suits me perfectley, but I thought I might give members some information on my the person who I got my user name from. A short biography and some powerful quotes are included. (If you want to be the best why not model the people who have already done it)
> 
> *Jesse Livermore*
> (from www.turtletrader.comlivermore_quotes.html)



I missed this when you first posted it Jesse. Just wanted to say thanks. Funny how the wise old men all say the same thing in the end. 

Cheers,

Ghoti


----------



## Joe Blow (28 May 2007)

Just wanted to let people know that I added quite a few avatars to the collection here last night. 

I've been seeing a few people with the same avatars as some other members. This can cause some confusion so please try and avoid this situation. In the case of disputes, the person who has had the avatar the longest has first option on it.

In total there are now 355 avatars. If you would like to select one for yourself (or change your current one), please go here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/profile.php?do=editavatar and select one you like. Keep in mind there are 18 pages of them, so be sure to have a good look through them all.

Members are also free to upload their own avatar as long as it doesn't exceed the 80 by 80 pixel limit. There are also many sites on the internet where you can go looking for others if you can't find one here that you like. Just do a Google search for 'free avatars' or 'forum avatars'.

I am also prepared to help people out if they have a photo or picture they would like to turn into an avatar. Contact me via PM if this is the case.


----------



## greggy (29 May 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Just wanted to let people know that I added quite a few avatars to the collection here last night.
> 
> I've been seeing a few people with the same avatars as some other members. This can cause some confusion so please try and avoid this situation. In the case of disputes, the person who has had the avatar the longest has first option on it.
> 
> ...




Thanks Joe. I thought I'd let my 2 year old daughter decide and she went for the little ducky of course.  Thanks for that little bit of extra fun.

Regards

Greggy and Jessica (my 2 yo daughter)


----------



## laurie (29 May 2007)

Joe I would like exclusive use of this avatar :fu:

cheers laurie


----------



## insider (29 May 2007)

laurie said:


> Joe I would like exclusive use of this avatar :fu:
> 
> cheers laurie




That avatar SUCKS!!! :


----------



## laurie (30 May 2007)

insider said:


> That avatar SUCKS!!! :




coming from an car salesman I can understand that reply 

cheers laurie


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 June 2007)

Hi Joe,

My Avatar is a gif file and its meant to blink and then stick its tongue out (got it from a mate) anyway it does nothing, how do I upload the file properly so it works?


----------



## kransky (6 June 2007)

I hope the markets keep going strong so that i can maybe afford my new avatar


----------



## Joe Blow (6 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> My Avatar is a gif file and its meant to blink and then stick its tongue out (got it from a mate) anyway it does nothing, how do I upload the file properly so it works?




Email me the original file at joeblow [at] aussiestockforums [dot] com and I'll fix it for you.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 June 2007)

Hey my avatars working, thanks Joe!


----------



## Joe Blow (6 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey my avatars working, thanks Joe!




No problem.


----------



## JetDollars (26 June 2007)

I still prefer my avatar


----------



## Joe Blow (25 February 2008)

The amount of avatars you can choose from is now over 500! I have added many new ones recently.

So if you would like a picture next to your name, please go here and choose one: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/profile.php?do=editavatar

I have made sure that there is something for everyone in there.

You can also upload your own if you have one that you would prefer to use.


----------

